# Whats in your bag???



## ebass30920 (Apr 13, 2013)

I know basic supplies but what else?  Asherman? What kind of Cric kit?  I am also wondering about intubation vs just a king lt.  It looks like I am about to become the medic for my SERT team and looking for some insight.  I will be attending training but curious what ya'll are carrying.  I really like the VooDoo bag also if anyone has experience with that.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 13, 2013)

Here's what one person does 
http://zombiehunters.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=33826


----------



## ebass30920 (Apr 13, 2013)

That is impressive.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 13, 2013)

ebass30920 said:


> I know basic supplies but what else?  Asherman? What kind of Cric kit?  I am also wondering about intubation vs just a king lt.  It looks like I am about to become the medic for my SERT team and looking for some insight.  I will be attending training but curious what ya'll are carrying.  I really like the VooDoo bag also if anyone has experience with that.



Bag for what? If this is a layperson first aid kit, band-aids and a phone.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 13, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Here's what one person does
> http://zombiehunters.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=33826




That is ridiculous.

I love when people have a full ALS airway kit. I guess they plan on bagging the person for hours or days.


----------



## ebass30920 (Apr 13, 2013)

I will be a the Tactical Medic for my SERT team.  I am a Paramedic.  I was just trying to get an idea of what is out there for this type of enviroment.  I will be going to SWAT school and a tactical medic course.  I am sure I will get ideas there but I was just trying to research what was out there.


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 13, 2013)

Chase said:


> I love when people have a full ALS airway kit. I guess they plan on bagging the person for hours or days.



Me too. You usually get a blank stare when you ask what ICU they'll be transferring care to...


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 13, 2013)

Chase said:


> That is ridiculous.
> 
> I love when people have a full ALS airway kit. I guess they plan on bagging the person for hours or days.



Have you seen the guys ACLS supplement kit? One O2 tank, AED, and full complement of drugs. The absurdity continues...


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 13, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> Me too. You usually get a blank stare when you ask what ICU they'll be transferring care to...




I can't think of anything stupider. In the world where that's needed, there is no such thing as an ICU and you've just limited the mobility of your group and removed a member 24/7 in order to keep that person alive. Maybe if you needed to do a quick appendectomy I can see the use for an RSI setup, but otherwise... no.


----------



## mike1390 (Apr 13, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> I can't think of anything stupider. In the world where that's needed, there is no such thing as an ICU and you've just limited the mobility of your group and removed a member 24/7 in order to keep that person alive. Maybe if you needed to do a quick appendectomy I can see the use for an RSI setup, but otherwise... no.




This... Im surprised that it was posted on a "zombie hunter" website. Maybe that would be a good kit to have once you have established a fortified base camp, but to be out in the wilderness trying to survive it would be to much. If you are having to bust out ACLS, or even BLS that person is going to drag the whole group down, and probably get you killed....by zombies.

HAVE WE NOT LEARNED ANYTHING FROM THE WALKING DEAD!?!?!?!?


----------



## Household6 (Apr 13, 2013)

mike1390 said:


> This... Im surprised that it was posted on a "zombie hunter" website. Maybe that would be a good kit to have once you have established a fortified base camp, but to be out in the wilderness trying to survive it would be to much. If you are having to bust out ACLS, or even BLS that person is going to drag the whole group down, and probably get you killed....by zombies.
> 
> HAVE WE NOT LEARNED ANYTHING FROM THE WALKING DEAD!?!?!?!?



I love you.







and, Blackwater? Really? Did he buy that off ebay?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 14, 2013)

Is that really the first time y'all have seen that kit? 

Every time someone posts up about jump bags that link gets posted.

OP on your CERT team do you have a medical director? Your agency should supply you with gear.

Forget the advanced airway stuff. BLS trauma supplies, lots of 'em. IV stuff. Tourniquets. That's what I'd carry personally.

I'm confused though, you're talking about CERT but then started talking about TEMS. Which is it? Both are going to have different supplies. Lots of similarities but definitely differences, if it were me at least.

Edit: I misread SERT for CERT. What's SERT? 

Pm me and I can give you a pretty solid list of what our TEMS team carries. Every member has their own personal way of doing things but they have a standard load out as well.


----------



## Action942Jackson (Apr 14, 2013)

Can't forget about the best chest seal known to man.  A defib pad.  Always carry an extra set.  It works better then any asherman, etc.


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 14, 2013)

Action942Jackson said:


> Can't forget about the best chest seal known to man.  A defib pad.  Always carry an extra set.  It works better then any asherman, etc.



This is a good use for expired pads, but very expensive for a temporary measure.


----------



## Action942Jackson (Apr 14, 2013)

I would hope you would look at the value of saving a life vs the cost to saving a life.  I will do what's necessary to save someone's life regardless of cost.  If I'm in an emergent tactical situation, one of my team has a sucking GSW, they're getting a defib pad to their chest to seal it and move.  Much quicker IMO.


----------



## Action942Jackson (Apr 14, 2013)

But yes. A good use of expired pads.  Always keep em handy.


----------



## ebass30920 (Apr 14, 2013)

Our SWAT is refered to as SERT (Special Emergency Response Team).  The agency is providing the equipment.  But I am the first medic so It is a learning process for me.  I know what I like and I am getting with the local EMS director to ensure our equipment works together.  The big thing is there is no guy ahead of me right now I am figuring out these things on my own.  I was a full time Paramedic for awhile then moved to LE work so that is kind of the background.


----------



## rwik123 (Apr 14, 2013)

ebass30920 said:


> Our SWAT is refered to as SERT (Special Emergency Response Team).  The agency is providing the equipment.  But I am the first medic so It is a learning process for me.  I know what I like and I am getting with the local EMS director to ensure our equipment works together.  The big thing is there is no guy ahead of me right now I am figuring out these things on my own.  I was a full time Paramedic for awhile then moved to LE work so that is kind of the background.



I'd talk to you current or past 68W medics. See how they set up their bags. Are you going to be doing entry with the team as a medic?


----------



## Ace 227 (Apr 14, 2013)

Well, to answer your question and get back on track...

Without doing a full pocket by pocket overview I'll give you some of my preferred products for certain things:

I have a STOMP II and an M9

-HALO, H&H Wound Seal, or Hyfin chest seals. Everything else is junk.

-Regular old ETBs or NAR compression dressings(when I can "acquire" them)

-H&H gauze, Kerlix, or whatever hemostatic dressing I find lying about. Properly applied, regular gauze can be just as effective as the high speed stuff so naturally good technique in packing and wrapping is a must.

-CATs. Proven effective time and time again.

-Cric kits- one NAR prepackaged one(in my M9) and one homemade(on my FLC) which is just a cut down ET tube and a cut down scalpel, some tape, and alcohol prep pads. Its nice and compact.

-NAR saline lock kits. The catheters are meh but I like how compact they are, considering the limited space of my M9. I just carry loose catheters and locks in my STOMP.

-NAR ARS 14g 3.25 NCD catheters. They are prepackaged in protective tubes

-Meds- whatever your protocols allow. For me its: pain management(Fentanyl/morphine and torodol/ibuprofen), naloxone, valium, epi 1:1, whatever antibiotic my med officer is feeling at that point of time, and your basic sick call stuff(pseudoephed, benedryl, loperimide, etc.).

An additional thing I like to do is make up IV start kits. Basically I just wrap NS/Hextend in a cravat with a NAR lock kit and an admin set. 

everything is about saving space and weight. I have enough gear on my FLC to handle one critically injured person, enough in my M9 to handle 2-3, and enough in my STOMP for an additional 2-4 plus sick call and tac evac care.

Probably forgot a bunch of stuff but feel free to ask or PM me for anything else

Remember to cross load and cross train your teammates. 

Best of luck to you!


----------



## ebass30920 (Apr 14, 2013)

Ace thanks a lot.  That is very similar to what I had in mind.  I really do appreciate it.


----------



## MountainMedic (May 24, 2013)

I've been thinking about what I'd like to have around. Going to the doctor is a pain, esp. when you wait around for 2 hours just to walk in and ask for Keflex. 

BP Cuff
Stethoscope
Glucometer
ENT Kit
Gloves

Gauze 4x4's     20ish
Abd Pads         10
Kerlix             20ish
Coban            10
ACE wraps      5
SAM Splints    5
Tourniquets     2
Quikclot
Band Aids
Antibiotic Ointment

Sutures (Ethilon, Prolene, various sizes)
Needle Holder
Tissue Scissors
Tissue forceps
Clamps
Scalpels
Betadine
Lidocaine 2% s epi
Syringes and small gauge needles for local/regional blocks

Stock OB Kit

Size 6-9 cuffed ET tubes (cuffed tubes are useful improvisational items)
OPAs/NPAs
Chest seals
Needles for decompression 
A couple bags NS and drip sets/blood pumps
Various gauge IV needles
Alcohol Preps
Tape 

PO Meds
Ibuprofen
Naproxen
Zyrtec
Benadryl
Acetazolamide
Percocet
Ciprofloxacin
Amoxicillin
Cephalexin
Fluconazole

Parenteral
Lidocaine jelly
Lidocaine 2% s epi
Epi 1:1000
Ondansetron
Diphenhydramine
Methylprednisolone
Fentanyl
Versed
Ca gluconate
D50
Ceftriaxone

Very much a rough draft - just thought I'd think out  loud.


----------



## RustyShackleford (May 28, 2013)

If this is for a tac team all you need is standard gsw/hem kits basic opa/NPA/king a/w, iv/io supplies, c collar, morph/fent/ketamine...we aren't doing RSI inside a hot scene for gods sake.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 28, 2013)

RustyShackleford said:


> If this is for a tac team all you need is standard gsw/hem kits basic opa/NPA/king a/w, iv/io supplies, c collar, morph/fent/ketamine...we aren't doing RSI inside a hot scene for gods sake.



Pretty much what I was thinking.

Care under fire is very basic.


----------



## chaz90 (May 28, 2013)

I believe this set up was intended more for the Tac Medic in austere environment role. Primarily PCP like role, with built in capability for more intensive but uncommon interventions.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 28, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I believe this set up was intended more for the Tac Medic in austere environment role. Primarily PCP like role, with built in capability for more intensive but uncommon interventions.



Agreed.

Sounds more like a military or Wildland fire line medic's load out rather than a tactical operator in urban SWAT Team setting.


----------



## RustyShackleford (May 28, 2013)

Any service worth a damn will have a transport truck around the corner regardless if you work in an urban or rural setting.  Keep them alive or at least don't make them any worse between the contact point and the transport unit.  GSW and traumatic hem patients need one thing "SURGERY".  If that interests you, med school is usually a decent option.


----------



## Ace 227 (May 29, 2013)

Just going off his name, I'm assuming MountainMedic's post was more for a backwoods, wilderness situation. Even from a military perspective, some of the things listed are extreme.  

I basically look at my loadout in 2 parts: Tactical(GSW, penetrating trauma, blast injury) and "Sick Call"(the meds and dressings needed for routine stuff). 

Anything beyond that is going to be medevaced.  Those items would include the OB kit, some of the meds, multiple ET tubes, etc.


----------

